# Conrail orphan?



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

A CR orphan for work on my NS Lehigh Line layout.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good.......who made it?


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

The transfer caboose is a Bluford Shops product. The detailing is as good as any car I have including MTL cars. I haven't weighed it yet but I suspect it might just need a tiny bit of additional weight. Tracks great with the low profile wheels.


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

*One more photo*

A Kato U-Boat, custom made slug, Atlas NE caboose, Bluford Sops Transfer caboose.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Mainline,

Nice consist!

A forum tip, if I may ...

In general, we try to keep threads consolidated to a focused topic/layout and the like. Rather than creating new single-post threads to show off your individual car(s), I think you'd be best served to have one thread showing your overall fleet / layout / and the like. I've merged your two recent threads here, accordingly. I can change the thread title, if you'd like.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## nsmainline (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the info and the move. Makes sense of course. I learned something.

Tom


----------

